# Can I sub Asiago for Parmesan?



## IcyMist

Wouldn't you know the day that I really need to research something I don't have the time?  Well my question I need answered before I get off work where I can go to the store if needed.  Yesterday I purchased what I thought was parmesan cheese (was a pie shaped slab) and when I got home I found out that 2 of the squares was astiago (sp?) instead of parmesan.  Can I grate that and mix with the parmesan cheese for the never ending chicken nuggets that I am fixing for reception?  I have no idea at all about this cheese.  HELP!!!!


----------



## GB

Yes you sure can and it will be delicious! Asiago is an amazing cheese. You will love it! You can pretty much use it for anything you would use your parmesan for. The do not taste the same, but they work well for the same sorts of things.


----------



## IcyMist

What about mixing it with parmesan?  As I have already breaded half of the nuggets, I really don't want to change the taste too drastically....or I don't think I do.


----------



## GB

Yes it would be great mixed. They are different tasting cheeses, but have many similarities IMO. Grate a little and give it a taste. You will see right away.


----------



## IcyMist

Thank you, thank you, thank you.    I am already having to stop at a healthfood store for more sesame seeds after work and I didn't want to end up going to the grocery store too on a Friday afternoon.  

P.S.  Thank you!!!!


----------



## GB

You're welcome! I can't wait to hear how much you love it.


----------



## BreezyCooking

You can definitely sub Asiago for Parmesan & vice versa in any recipe.  Same goes for Romano.  Frequently when I need a piece of Parmesan the store is out of it, but they'll have Romano &/or Asiago, & both have worked fine in recipes or just for grating over pasta &/or salads.


----------

